# 1969 GTO Transmission Crossmember bolts



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

While replacing the transmission mount a few weeks back some of the bolts did not have washers.

This is what I pulled off my GTO. Bolt, nut and washer. Some of the bolts where missing the washer?









From the service manual this image does not show any washers being used.









However this image does show washers.









Which image would you follow for a GTO?

When it comes to the service manual and service on the GTO it does not always state GTO. What do you all follow in the service manual, Tempest, Pontiac or ?

Would any of you have any of these bolts, nuts and washer laying around that you would like to part with?
A few of mine the threads are not in the best of shape. 

If not I will go out to the shop here and grab some from the bolt bin. 

Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The service manual will always refer to the A body as a Tempest unless it is specific for the GTO. 
Pontiac will always be the B body so there are differences. 
I would use the lock washers anyway

When referring to parts manuals use the following codes;

P8 is full size Pontiac B body
T6/T8 Tempest/LeMans/GTO A bodies
F6/F8 Firebird F body


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Ed,

Thanks for the tidbits on the codes.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have spare matching sets of originals if interested
what is the foundry mark on the head of yours ??

TR ... A ... 3 slashes ... RBC... RSC....

picture is a bit dark

Scott

I have correct tranny mount hardware and washers also
lots of factory hardware ,,,

2o6 465 91six5


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi Scott,

R/S/C on the head of this bolt.

How much for the set with shipping to Illinois?

Thanks


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

All Scott came through with the cross member bolts and trunk trim that wads missing on my GTO. He is a stand up guy and I will purchase from him again when and if the need arises.

Scott I want to thank you here as well...

Today's project instead of working on the GTO is installing new front rotors and brakes on the Nephews 89 Formula


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Ahhhhh!!!!!


----------

